# Test400 & Sus250 Octomed labs



## unionjack (Feb 10, 2014)

Hello there guys im new to all this just need some advice iv just started a cycle of Test400 and Sus 250 of octomed labs i have recently done 2 injection in the glute the first one was fine but the secound one is killing me! is this normal? Its been 3 days now and still have pain thank you


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Virgin tissue will be more sensitive to injections.

Is the area red, painful and warm to the touch?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 10, 2014)

Anything concentrated at 400 mg/ml is going to hurt. Most likely hurt bad.


----------



## unionjack (Feb 10, 2014)

Iron1 yea its a bit redish, warm and i carnt sit down without leaning over onto the left side


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 10, 2014)

unionjack said:


> Iron1 yea its a bit redish, warm and i carnt sit down without leaning over onto the left side



DYS is right, 400mg/mL would have some harsh PIP associated with it.

There are a number of things that it *could* be, you're just trying to rule out an infection right now.
Keep an eye on it and if it continues to be red, hot and swollen after day 5, it may be a good idea to see a doc.


----------



## unionjack (Feb 10, 2014)

Okay thank you for the help guys i was just abit worried that is is infected but il keep my eye on it my next injection is now so im hoping it wont be as bad


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 10, 2014)

why are you running t400 and sus at the same time?


----------



## unionjack (Feb 10, 2014)

POB i was advised to inject 1ml of each into the same syring e3d, what would you advise be? Thanks


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 10, 2014)

unionjack said:


> POB i was advised to inject 1ml of each into the same syring e3d, what would you advise be? Thanks



Pick one or the other. THey are both testosterone blends. I would say 500 to 750 of the sus weekly is fine. Leave the t400 for a later cycle where you run something like boldenone or nandrolone along with it. Diluting the test400 with another compound will sometimes lessen the knots and injection pain from it.

Keep in mind with the sus there is testosterone propionate in it. Some people react to the propionic acid. I know I do. I can't use it.  It is tremendously painful for me.


----------



## bronco (Feb 10, 2014)

So your running 1300mg test every 6 days? Why so much? That's a lot of test, Assuming it's dosed correctly


----------



## TheBlob (Feb 10, 2014)

Hard swollen red hot to touch,,, take a marker outline your red area.. If it spreads go to doc or get some antibiotics.. I have had similar reactions before (twice). Juwt asking but you are swabbing the plunger and injection site as well as bottle tops. Goes without saying but new needles and barrels right? What you just described is symptoms of a possible infection. Definitely draw a line around red and see if its spreading


----------



## will (Feb 10, 2014)

Hate to the bearer of bad news but with what ur describing it sounds like infection. did u swap pins between drawing and injecting? U could have also not gone deep enough. Ive been there before and its no picnic for sure.


----------



## unionjack (Feb 10, 2014)

Bronco the guy i got my gear from said its a good cycle to put on size i thought for sure coming from him it would be fine tbh.

Theblob,Will
I used anticeptic wipes every time i get my syringes and needles from a proper nhs place all sealed with a sharps bin so for sure there clean


----------



## unionjack (Feb 10, 2014)

I will go doc tomoz guys, just to settle my mind thank you for all the advice.


----------



## will (Feb 10, 2014)

If u dont swap pins between draw and injection u run the risk of a small piece of that rubber stopper from the vile getting in and then being injected into ur body. Infection would almost be assured then as ur body tries to fight the foreign object.


----------



## will (Feb 10, 2014)

Are u still walking with ease or is it extremely painful?


----------



## will (Feb 10, 2014)

It's ur health so only u know best. I've had the infection and I've also had times where an injection just sucked and hurt more and even swell. I myself wouldnt jump the gun on the Dr, especially if this is just day 3. Day 5 is a good number to run on. we're all here to help


----------



## unionjack (Feb 10, 2014)

Will im okay to walk but, i trained chest today i had to get my gym partner to help me on and off the bench, its just so painfull if i sit on that side il wait untill day 5 and let you guys no how it is


----------



## JackC4 (Feb 10, 2014)

Pick one or the other, your in for a lot of pain.
It won't get any easier


----------



## will (Feb 10, 2014)

U may be good then. i have my times i hate to set on the bench for the soreness. Sus is hard, it's the prop in it that some people just cant handle. I myself am partial to test e, especially in a beginner and then next cycle u can start mixing. u need to see how ur body reacts before u go wide open and ur feeding urself all different kinds so u cant tell where ur problem really falls back to. Pick one or the other and good luck to ya


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 10, 2014)

unionjack said:


> Bronco the guy i got my gear from said its a good cycle to put on size i thought for sure coming from him it would be fine tbh.
> 
> Theblob,Will
> I used anticeptic wipes every time i get my syringes and needles from a proper nhs place all sealed with a sharps bin so for sure there clean




If this is your first cycle then the guy you got your gear from is an idiot!!


----------



## unionjack (Feb 11, 2014)

S4L iv done cycles in the past, but iv never exp a shot like this before.


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 11, 2014)

unionjack said:


> S4L iv done cycles in the past, but iv never exp a shot like this before.



Unless your a pro there is no reason for someone to suggest a cycle of these blends a simple cycle of test e or c would do you just fine. But since you already have the gear, I'm with everyone else just pick one and use it I'm not sure what's in the t400 but the one I saw last was just a blend of 200 of e and c. Still gonna hurt but it might be less that the prop in the sust. 
Just my .02.


----------



## unionjack (Feb 11, 2014)

Iv been to my doc today he checked it out and said its infected he gave me antibiotics. Guys would you advise me to come of steriods untill my infection has gone? Thank you for you help all


----------



## cotton2012 (Feb 11, 2014)

What did you tell the doctor why you have the pain? I would stay on unless you started to feel ill.


----------



## bronco (Feb 11, 2014)

I've never had an infection so if it were me I would try to figure out what caused it, that way it doesn't happen again.


----------



## unionjack (Feb 11, 2014)

C2012 i told doc im using steriods, he wasnt to pleased about that  but i told him the truth   

Bronco iv had 3 injection of this cycle the 1st was fine the 2nd was the infection the 3rd was fine


----------



## TheBlob (Feb 11, 2014)

If you've done a couple shots and didnt get an infection its not your gear its your injection technique. Somewhere along the line yo contaminated something... Make sure everything is sterile. Injection site, tube, plunger, top of bottles, new pins every time. Hands clean, dont bump needle into anything, dont lay it down. Keep injecting. If its not contaminated gear doing things this way will be safe.


----------



## will (Feb 11, 2014)

unionjack said:


> Iv been to my doc today he checked it out and said its infected he gave me antibiotics. Guys would you advise me to come of steriods untill my infection has gone? Thank you for you help all


I hope u didn't tell the nurse and waited to just talk to the Dr so it would stay off ur records.  It's definitely an issue with ur pinning. make sure ur not pulling out any once u sink the pin, and change ur needle after u draw it from the vial and before u pin urself. I would keep on cycle but myself I'd just shoot the test 400. 1.5ml will give u 600mg and thats not a bad beginner cycle. Gonna be easier than the Sus for sure


----------



## unionjack (Feb 14, 2014)

Feeling alot better! Can touch it now without crying lol. Thank you for all your help guys great forum!


----------



## snake (Feb 16, 2014)

unionjack said:


> Feeling alot better! Can touch it now without crying lol. Thank you for all your help guys great forum!



Been following and glad you feel better.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Feb 16, 2014)

I got the same thing as you had to sleep on opposite side couldn't sit on it lasted for 3 to 4 days for the first two shots then I started diluting it with bac oil and warmed it up before hand and haven't had any problems since IMO helped me out tremendously


----------



## Yaya (Feb 17, 2014)

Mixing test 400 and sus250 is like mixing coke and meth into the same line...  dumb and of course it's gonna cause PIP 750 per injection.
U from ology or ironmagazine?


----------



## Redrum1327 (Feb 17, 2014)

if your asking me I don't mix like that just talking about my pip and how I dealt with it


----------



## Redrum1327 (Feb 17, 2014)

only other forum im on is cjm


----------



## meat (Feb 18, 2014)

will said:


> If u dont swap pins between draw and injection u run the risk of a small piece of that rubber stopper from the vile getting in and then being injected into ur body. Infection would almost be assured then as ur body tries to fight the foreign object.



Not to mention the new needle is sharp, meaning less pain. The rubber stopper really dulls a pin. Of course, doctors pull the pin out of the stopper, and inject patients. Strange...


----------



## unionjack (Feb 18, 2014)

Yaya alot of people have told me this now, is there any thing good about using test400 sus250 together? Thanks


----------



## GreatGunz (Feb 18, 2014)

500 a week or even just 400 mg a week ur still gonna grow. No need to shoot every 3 days stick 1ml on Mondays stick 1ml on Thursday ur gonna grow ( using the sustanon ) as POB already said save the t400 for later.


----------

